# Looking to start breeding project.



## zep (Oct 12, 2005)

I want to start breeding piranhas so I will be able to supply all of Canada. My plan was to get 2 180gallon tanks 6'x2'x2' and in one get 10 baby red bellies, and in the other 10 baby caribe's.

I am also planning on doing whatever I can to the inside of the tank to encourage breeding and living in as natural of a habitat as possible.

I know it is very difficult to breed caribe, but I would like to try it and possibly get really lucky. If that doesn't work out, I will have 10 large Caribe and hopefully some breeding Reds.

Do you guys think this is a good plan?

Also, what recommendations can you give me for tank decorations and other variables that may help me. (Besides the obvious of perfect water conditions and proper feeding).

Thanks,

ZEP


----------



## zep (Oct 12, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Are you new to piranhas, or fish in general?


----------



## zep (Oct 12, 2005)

timmy said:


> Are you new to piranhas, or fish in general?


I am not new to either.

New to breeding as the topic suggests.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

The only thing is with baby caribe, they are out of season.


----------



## zep (Oct 12, 2005)

timmy said:


> The only thing is with baby caribe, they are out of season.


That must be why they are impossible to find.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

zep said:


> The only thing is with baby caribe, they are out of season.


That must be why they are impossible to find.
[/quote]








, the smallest ones you will find now are about 3-3.5 inch. Evan those are still babies. Good luck


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

It might be good to start off with baby caribe. By the time they grow up to be mature enough to reproduce they will be more adjusted to tank life.


----------

